# Masters of the Chapter rules?



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

Is there rules for the Master of Chapters guys? They come in that 4 pack; master of the fleet, master of the armory, master of the recruits, and master of something or other. I saw a formation for them in Apocalypse but haven't seen rules for them. Do we just use Chapter Master rules for them?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

They are designed for Apocalypse, and rules can be found from the Apocalypse Rulebook. However, in normal 40K, you could use them as Chapter Masters, or Captains. The most obvious one for the Chapter Master is the one with the Thunder Hammer - the symbol of the Admiral of the Fleet of the Space Marines is the Thunder Hammer, and if you've got an Admiral of the Fleet, you've got an Orbital Bombardment.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

They're only a formation in Apocalypse- they don't exist outside of Apoc, you use the Space Marine Captain rules for each Master of the Chapter, though how you equip them is up to you (i.e. you don't have to use those 4 models).


----------



## gabool (Apr 3, 2008)

They use the rules for a SM commander or equivalent page 118 of the Apoc book. so they use the SM commanders not the masters as they arnt the leaders of chapters but they lead different companies they are titles that come with being a company commander. As mentioned they are only usable in apoc as the unit of them.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

OK, thanks. I thought they had their own rules in normal 40k too.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Nope, they are just nice, fluffy models that go in an apocalypse formation that will give you alot of stuff, and funnily enough they often turn up in armies with less than 40 marines and a disturbing number of land raiders.


----------

